# Free to adopt: Male ringneck dove needs home with mate - Colorado



## NancyJ (Aug 24, 2007)

I adopted a single male ringneck dove from a shelter last year. I call him "Ernie". He displays all the typical male behavior: pecks at the mirror, "courts" stuffed animals, etc. Lately Ernie has become too aggressive with my small dog and I think he would be happier in a home with other doves. I do enjoy his coos and antics, but I am tired of having to shoo him away from pecking at my dog.

If you know of a good home for him, please let me know. I live in northeast Colorado but am happy to drive a few hours if I know he will be placed in a better home for him. Posting this makes me sad, but I don't know what else to do... I am not ready to take on a second bird.

Nancy


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Nancy, check your other thread, I am certain you can train him pretty easily to leave your pug alone. I know you don't really want to give him up, it sounds like. Hopefully we can help put a stop to his bad behavior.


----------



## sunshine59 (Nov 22, 2008)

*Pigeon adoption*

Hello! I would love to adopt your pigeon friend! I have experience taking care of all sorts of birds. Is he still available?
I live in Littleton, CO.


----------



## sunshine59 (Nov 22, 2008)

you can reach me on my cell 941-223-5376
thanks!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sunshine59 said:


> Hello! I would love to adopt your pigeon friend! I have experience taking care of all sorts of birds. Is he still available?
> I live in Littleton, CO.


it is a Ring neck dove, not a pigeon....not that it matters, but just thought I would tell you.


----------



## lschmitt (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi Nancy,

I have a single female dove that a needs new mate. I live in northern so I think we are fairly close. I would to talk to you about you dove.

Lisa


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

lschmitt said:


> Hi Nancy,
> 
> I have a single female dove that a needs new mate. I live in northern so I think we are fairly close. I would to talk to you about you dove.
> 
> Lisa


hey Lisa, the thread here was from 2009.. but I wish you luck on your search.. perhaps you can start a thread.


----------

